# Kubota small square baler??



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Think Kubota will come out with a small square baler?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nate926 said:


> Think Kubota will come out with a small square baler?


Maybe....but someone else will build it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll give it a maybe too. It appears all of their current line of hay equipment has been offered in the US already under the Vicon name. Vicon sold some small squares here years ago but I don't see them bringing a European model here and trying to compete in the small square market righ away.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah I wish Kubota had picked to team up with some else! I also wish some else offered another inline baler, we have good service here by all brands but Massey.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Nate926 said:


> Yeah I wish Kubota had picked to team up with some else! I also wish some else offered another inline baler, we have good service here by all brands but Massey.


Everyone has their own comfort level with repairs and maintenance. But if the gist of this thread is you like and want an inline, it's time to buy an inline.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Everyone has their own comfort level with repairs and maintenance. But if the gist of this thread is you like and want an inline, it's time to buy an inline.


He already owns one.....but is unhappy with his local servicing dealerships.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> He already owns one.....but is unhappy with his local servicing dealerships.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oh, yeah. I've only replied to all of the posts about Nate's bale thrower and wagons. Whoops!

I still think service is overrated


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lol I was thinking you should know I know a inline lol. Kubota would be a good canidate for a inline baler lol.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

It would surprise me if Kubota would come out with a small square baler. I would almost be certain they would not develop their own and it would surprise me if JD, NH, or Hesston would sell their balers to be rebranded as Kubota. The only option left is for them to buy a baler from a European manufacture......which might be a possibility......I think Claas makes a baler for the European market and then there is a Welger baler which I think may be the same as a Lely......not sure if there are any others. Isn't the Kubota round baler a Kuhn?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why? 
They already make round balers.
With kubotas extensive dealer network and support, I'm thinking it won't be long.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Why?
> They already make round balers.
> With kubotas extensive dealer network and support, I'm thinking it won't be long.


Not enough small square balers sold in the USA to make it worth the investment....competition is keen.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> I think Claas makes a baler for the European market and then there is a Welger baler which I think may be the same as a Lely......not sure if there are any others. Isn't the Kubota round baler a Kuhn?


As far as I know none of them make an inline small baler. Or did I miss something


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> As far as I know none of them make an inline small baler. Or did I miss something


 I was talking about small square balers in general.....not just an inline. As far as I'm aware Hesston makes the only small square inline.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> I was talking about small square balers in general.....not just an inline. As far as I'm aware Hesston makes the only small square inline.


I wonder why there arent more manufacturers of small inline balers!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trillium Farm said:


> I wonder why there arent more manufacturers of small inline balers!


Or small square balers in general? Demand.....low.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Only one manufacture........branded under the Massey Ferguson name and the Challenger name formerly under the Hesston name......I think they own the patent rights to the baler. But I think Vol hit the nail on the head, it's a demand thing and quite honestly I'm glad.....otherwise there would be plenty of small bales on the market, that's not good for us that slave away in the field in the hopes of higher returns....



Trillium Farm said:


> I wonder why there arent more manufacturers of small inline balers!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Pity IMHO small sq bales make better quality hay than round or big sq w/o considering the cost of those huge machines. I can quite see though that they are more labour intensive.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just went to inspect our new discbine at the dealer. In the sea of new NH equipment they had one Kubota round baler. It happened to be the only orange piece of hay equipment on the lot. I was wondering to my self it Kubota was insisting that their dealers put at least one piece on their lot and if they had a choice or are they thinking that round balers are the way to sway diehards into purchasing orange. Next time I'm there I'm going to take a closer look. I drive orange, but I'm not sure Im to keen on having orange follow me in the field........ 
I guess time will tell


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not in favor of Kubota making hay tools this way.

One thing I like about driving Kubota is they make almost everything in-house.

Never was a big fan of re-badging.

Kubota is rebadging Kvernland hay tools.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I'm not in favor of Kubota making hay tools this way.
> One thing I like about driving Kubota is they make almost everything in-house.
> Never was a big fan of re-badging.
> Kubota is rebadging Kvernland hay tools.


I'll agree but, they've made a corporate decision to play with the big boys.......this is what you get, they've all had to do it at some point.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> I'm not in favor of Kubota making hay tools this way.
> 
> One thing I like about driving Kubota is they make almost everything in-house.
> 
> ...


I believe the round balers are made by Garignani in italy as they have been bought by Kverneland but interestingly Kvnerland only bought the round balers side of the Garignani's the Garignani family has sole ownership of the traditional small sq balers which they manufacture in Turkey. They seem like well made balers and the round ones have some advance technology in the bale formation


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've seen 3 Dutez allis small square balers at auctions and I go to a lot of auctions. Its darn hard to break into the small square market. Especially for a European maker. The north american equipment companies have been making small square balers long and better. Why would some jump on new brand? Especially since square balers out last round balers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Dill said:


> I've seen 3 Dutez allis small square balers at auctions and I go to a lot of auctions. Its darn hard to break into the small square market. Especially for a European maker. The north american equipment companies have been making small square balers long and better. Why would some jump on new brand? Especially since square balers out last round balers.


Even those were a North American baler, no? just Allis technology?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know, never took that close a look. They had aluminum needles, that's the one big thing I remember about the last one. The same guy bought them . Seems to run anything cheap and way off brand.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

The thing that concerns me is that without competition NH JD MF will have no reason to improve, already some of you have noticed how NH balers aren't as well built as those of a few years ago and I'm sure the same can be said about the other two. But for those like me who like the small sq bales the choice is what it is alas


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

There is something to be said about companies like NH, JD & MF, who have been making balers as long as they have. It's not only their trial and error that has made these machines so good. It's the end user who have supported these companies by purchasing their products. 
When I'm under the gun to get 500 bales in the barn with rain on the way, there is a certain amount of peace in knowing that if something goes wrong I can reach out to a huge dealer network and to places like HT to get the issue fixed quick. 
I've been able to do a ton of preventative maintaince on my NH baler because there are so many out there, folks have learned what to look out for.
Some times you have to sit back and just deal with the fact at the wheel is round for a reason. It just works! 
With that said.... The knotter could use a re design


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the knotter.........I'm amazed every time I turn it by hand.....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The knotters are amazing. I rebuilt knotters on two NH 273's this Winter . Both tied perfect knots the first bale threw. Understanding how they work makes them easy to work on. But they are still amazing .


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I too am always amazed at how that knotting system works, it's a work of art ! I wish I knew more how the whole movement works, may have to go to school again


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> I too am always amazed at how that knotting system works, it's a work of art ! I wish I knew more how the whole movement works, may have to go to school again


Go on Youtube and look up hay baler knotter there is a good video from New Holland that has every thing blown up and in slow motion and a man who is good at explaining it in layman's terms.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Cornshucker, I did have a gander at it, but I still prefer a one on one with someone who knows his stuff. I seem to learn better that way. Still it was very interesting. One thing perhaps some of you know, if all knotters work in the same way why do we have knotters by Claas, Hesston, NH, Rasspe etc how do they differ ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> Thanks Cornshucker, I did have a gander at it, but I still prefer a one on one with someone who knows his stuff. I seem to learn better that way. Still it was very interesting. One thing perhaps some of you know, if all knotters work in the same way why do we have knotters by Claas, Hesston, NH, Rasspe etc how do they differ ?


I'm no expert on the subject but from what I understand, there were basically two designs of the square bale knotter in North America. International harvester and case maybe even Ford used one method while NH had their system. I always heard that Mr. Singer (singer sewing machines) actually designed the knotter but I'm not sure, but the knotter that NH, Deere uses is the same with small differences.....


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm no expert either. But I think your right, basically a McCormick knotter and the New Holland design, which is also on the Deeres and the MFs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The first knotter was a Appleby type knotter from a John Deere binder.....the first baler was made by a Iowa farmer and then was purchased and further engineered by a Pennsylvania farmer.

Here's the story.... the tie baler starts on page 3.

Regards, Mike

http://www.farmcollector.com/implements/hay-press-zmhz12fzbea.aspx


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> I too am always amazed at how that knotting system works, it's a work of art ! I wish I knew more how the whole movement works, may have to go to school again


Its hard to imagine the patience it took to develop the first reliable knotter. By the way, Anyone had success on the Massey "suretie" knotter. Different animal


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Watched an interesting video once. It was about claas and what really made the company take off. It was a redesigned patented bill hook for the knotters.


----------

